# Fuel filler cap not opening.***fixed***



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Pulled up at the pump today and clicked the button. I heard the usual noise but the flap did not open. I had to open it via the pull cord. I've given it a squirt of wd40 but that's done nothing.

What might the problem be do you think?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

did it spring up as usual when you pulled the chord or did you have to lift the flap up?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

It sprung open


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

What did you wd40? I'd have a look at the catch on the flap itself, make sure there is no gunk or build up of crap holding the release catch in place because the solenoid doesn't have enough ooompf to pull it back


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Boot trim removed reveals this.





As you can see the top has popped off the solenoid. I have no idea how this could happen. A simple pop it back in and it's fixed. Wellappy!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome and good to know!! Well done buddy


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks mate.

A simple fix for anyone who suffers the same thing! I reckon the emergency cable would not have tolerated that many pulls.


----------

